# Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2009)

Pressemitteilung der agrarpolitischen der Bundestagsfraktion BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN, Cornelia Behm
16.03.2009

*Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot, Abbau von Flottenkapazitäten und Lizenzgebühren für die Nutzung von Fischereiressourcen ​*"Es ist nicht zu begreifen, dass die Bundesregierung das Scheitern der EU-Fischereipolitik (GFP) immer noch ignoriert", sagte heute die Sprecherin für Agrar- und Fischereipolitik der bündnisgrünen Bundestagsfraktion, Cornelia Behm, nach der Beantwortung einer kleinen Anfrage ihrer Fraktion durch die Bundesregierung. 

"Wenn nach Angaben der EU-Kommission 88 Prozent der kommerziell genutzten Fischbestände der EU-Gewässer überfischt sind, dann bleibt doch nur das Fazit, dass die EU-Fischereipolitik gescheitert ist. Dass die Regierung jedoch lediglich Umsetzungsdefizite erkennen will, ist nicht nachvollziehbar. Diese realitätsferne Haltung der Bundesregierung lässt auch für die Zukunft nur eine zögerliche Herangehensweise an die Reform der Fischereipolitik befürchten.

Dabei zeigen die Antworten der Bundesregierung auf die konkreten Fragen zur Bewertung einzelner Instrumente der Fischereipolitik, dass sie im Detail durchaus weiter ist. Zu begrüßen ist beispielsweise ihr Bekenntnis zur Harmonisierung der Kontroll- und Sanktionsvorschriften. Wir Bündnisgrüne begrüßen auch, dass sich die Bundesregierung klar zu einem schnellstmöglichen Rückwurfverbot für alle nicht überlebensfähigen Beifänge bekennt. Dabei ist es richtig, bei verschiedenen Arten und Fischereien differenziert vorzugehen, da im Einzelnen die Überlebenschancen höher sein können als die Sterberate. Unverständlich ist jedoch, warum die Regierung die Frage der Verwertung unerwünschter Beifänge als nachrangig betrachtet. Schließlich geht es hierbei im Kern darum, die Verschwendung von Ressourcen zu unterbinden Ein gewisses Maß an Beifängen ist auch bei größt-möglicher Sorgfalt nicht zu vermeiden und fällt demnach unweigerlich an, wenn es ein Rückwurfverbot gibt.

Zu begrüßen ist auch, dass die Bundesregierung in der mangelnden Beseitigung von Überkapazitäten bei einigen Fischereiflotten ein zentrales Defizit der GFP erkennt. Dass sich die Bundesregierung trotzdem für keine über die gültigen Regelungen hinaus gehenden Maßnahmen zum Abbau der Fischfangkapazitäten ausspricht, ist ein eklatanter Mangel an politischer Handlungsfähigkeit oder schlimmer Handlungswilligkeit. Hier muss die Bundesregierung konsequenter werden und eine neue Initiative zum Kapazitätsabbau fordern, wenn sie in Zukunft noch ernst genommen werden will!

Nachvollziehbar sind die Argumente der Bundesregierung gegen ein Management der Fischerei durch Eigentumsrechte an Fischereiressourcen. Auch wenn ökologische Vorteile vermutet werden können, ist in der Tat ein unerwünschter Konzentrationsprozess zugunsten weniger kapitalstarker Unternehmen zu erwarten. Wenn die Bundesregierung jedoch bei den Fischereiressourcen am Gemeingut und an der jährlichen Vergabe von Nutzungsrechten festhalten will, dann muss man sie fragen, warum sie sich nicht gleichzeitig dafür ausspricht, für die Vergabe dieser Nutzungsrechte eine Lizenzgebühr in Höhe von bspw. 10 Prozent der Erlöse zu verlangen. Schließlich verlangt der Staat auch für die Nutzung anderer öffentlicher Güter solche Gebühren, z.B. die zehnprozentige Förderabgabe auf Bodenschätze. Und so erhielte die Nutzung der Fischereiressourcen einen Preis."


Versendet durch:
Sören Sturm,
Wiss. Mitarbeiter, Büro Cornelia Behm MdB,
Agrarpolitische Sprecherin der Bundestagsfraktion von BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN


----------



## Kampfler (16. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

Zwar ein netter Versuch der Grünen aber auch unter ihrer Mitregentschaft hat sich doch nicht wirklich was geändert.
Machen wir uns nix vor, nicht die Landesregierungen machen die Politik sondern die Lobbyverbände und die europäische Fischereilobby hat nicht gerade wenig Macht. #q
Es wird sich leider nix ändern, solange es noch Fische im Wasser gibt. Erst wenn auch der letzte Fisch ausm Wasser gezogen ist, wird der Raubbau ein Ende haben. Dann wird kurz laut aufgeschrien, wie es nur dazu kommen konnte und nach zwei Wochen Medienhype ist das Thema vergessen. 
Wenn die Politik wirklich etwas ändern wollte, müsste sie sich nur mal für eine Umsetzung der Bestehenden Gesetze einsetzen.
Solange nicht mal bestehendes Recht umgesetzt wird, braucht man sich auch nicht über neue Regelungen den Kopf zerbrechen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

Tach erst mal!#h

Also, ich finde es gar nicht mal so schlecht, dass das Thema jetzt so langsam im Bundestag ankommt.
Vielleicht tut sich nun bald was in dieser Richtung?#c

Denn ich finde auch, dass der gesamte Fang der Fischer mit zur Quote gerechnet werden sollte.
Das und großzügige Schongebiete würden dem Dorschbestand meines Erachtens gewaltig helfen!

Zu der Partei äußer ich mich hier jetzt mal nicht, da hier Politik nix zu suchen hat.
Aber auf jeden Fall gibt das Pluspunkte für den Ansatz!


----------



## Kampfler (16. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

den gedanklichen Ansatz finde ich auch gut aber wie schon gesagt, glaub ich nicht, dass er ernst gemeint ist...


----------



## Mister Z (16. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

_Unsere Regierung ist im Bereich des Naturschutz einfach nur unfähig, wenns um vernünftige Gesetzte und deren Einhaltung zu kontrollieren geht.
Wie dieses tolle Indianersprichwort schon sagt: "Erst wenn der letzte Baum gerodet, der letzte Fluß vergiftet, der letzte Fisch gefangen ist, werdet ihr feststellen, daß man Geld nicht essen kann"_​


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*



Mister Z schrieb:


> _Unsere Regierung ist im Bereich des Naturschutz einfach nur unfähig, wenns um vernünftige Gesetzte und deren Einhaltung zu kontrollieren geht.
> Wie dieses tolle Indianersprichwort schon sagt: "Erst wenn der letzte Baum gerodet, der letzte Fluß vergiftet, der letzte Fisch gefangen ist, werdet ihr feststellen, daß man Geld nicht essen kann"_​



Na ja, würde ich sooo drastisch nicht sagen!
In Sachen Naturschutz sind wir in der BRD schon auf dem richtigen Weg.
Guck doch mal Renaturierung, Kläranlagenbau, Auflagen für Firmen etc.!
Da ist schon einiges Gute dabei.
Vor allem, wenn man mal andere Länder als Beispiel sieht.

Wenn wir's jetzt noch schaffen, die ganzen EU-Umweltminister in Brüssel pro Dorschschutz zu kriegen, dann wär's ja kaum noch auszuhalten vor Naturschutz!


----------



## BxTZE (16. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*



> Wenn wir's jetzt noch schaffen, die ganzen EU-Umweltminister in Brüssel pro Dorschschutz zu kriegen, dann wär's ja kaum noch auszuhalten vor Naturschutz!



Vielleicht sollten wir denn erstmal in den eigenen Reihen dafür sorgen das so Dinge wie "Laichdorsche angeln", Winterlager leerräumen oder Zandermilchner von den Nestern zerren der Vergangenheit angehören...

Man kann nicht Wasser predigen und Wein saufen.


----------



## Michel81 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

in der opposition hat man leicht reden.

das problem ist: in europa ist immer irgendwo wahlkampf. und dank der vielen einstimmigkeitsregelungen ist dann immer ein politiker der held, der die armen fischer rettet. deshalb wird sich so schnell nichts wichtiges ändern.


----------



## Veit (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

Ich denke auch, dass bei diesen Aussagen der Grünen nur auf Populismus gesetzt wird. Wenns nach mir ginge, wäre diese Partei verboten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass bei diesen Aussagen der Grünen nur auf Populismus gesetzt wird. Wenns nach mir ginge, wäre diese Partei verboten.


 
Welch erstaunlich demokratische Geisteshaltung


----------



## Jose (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*



Veit schrieb:


> Wenns nach mir ginge, wäre diese Partei verboten.


das muss ich dir glauben



Veit schrieb:


> Ich denke auch


das glaube ich dir nicht


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

Wenn Vorstöße immer nur totgeredet werden, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn bald keiner mehr Initiativen ergreift.
Wer resigniert hat verloren ...

Ein stetiger Vorstoß inn der Sache ist notwendig und unabdingbar, besonders wenn er Parteien übergreifend erfolgt ...


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass bei diesen Aussagen der Grünen nur auf Populismus gesetzt wird. Wenns nach mir ginge, wäre diese Partei verboten.



Glückwunsch zum persönlichen Radikalismus #d


----------



## Veit (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

@ Toni: Fast jeder Partei würde ich eine solche Initiative abnehmen, nur den Grünen nicht. Einer Partei, die den Bürger gerne mit noch mehr fadenscheinigen Umweltabgaben schröpfen würde, die dafür ist, dass die Landschaft mit hässlichen und in ihrem Nutzen nahezu sinnlosen Windkrafträdern verschandelt wird, die Wasserkraftanlagen fördert, in denen tausende Fische sinnlos zu Grunde gehen und deren Anhänger, die Natur für den Menschen immer weniger nutzbar machen wollen, fehlt in meinen Augen jegliche Glaubwürdigkeit.

@ Steffen: Du solltest dich mit deinen Aüßerungen sehr zurückhalten, du bewegst dich mit derartigen Unterstellungen, die du nicht begründen kannst, auf sehr dünnem Eis.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Toni: Fast jeder Partei würde ich eine solche Initiative abnehmen, nur den Grünen nicht. Einer Partei, die den Bürger gerne mit noch mehr fadenscheinigen Umweltabgaben schröpfen würde, die dafür ist, dass die Landschaft mit hässlichen und in ihrem Nutzen nahezu sinnlosen Windkrafträdern verschandelt wird, die Wasserkraftanlagen fördert, in denen tausende Fische sinnlos zu Grunde gehen und deren Anhänger, die Natur für den Menschen immer weniger nutzbar machen wollen, fehlt in meinen Augen jegliche Glaubwürdigkeit.


 
... aber genau aus Logik dieser von dir beschriebenen Aspekte ist ja eben das im Pressetext veröffentlichte wieder glaubwürdig !


----------



## chivas (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*



> warum sie sich nicht gleichzeitig dafür ausspricht, für die Vergabe dieser Nutzungsrechte eine Lizenzgebühr in Höhe von bspw. 10 Prozent der Erlöse zu verlangen.



ist das nicht der kernpunkt des "ökologischen anliegens"?

frei nach dem motto "maßanzüge statt umweltlüge" - ich kann veit verstehen -.-


----------



## Veit (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

@ Toni: Die Aussagen, die in diesem Pressetext gemacht werden, finde ich teilweise begrüssenswert und richtig! 
Die Damen und Herren der grünen Partei hatten aber 7 Jahre Zeit über die Mitgliedschaft in der Bundesregierung etwas an der Sache zu bewegen. Das Problem der Überfischung der Meere war in diesem Zeitraum schon bekannt und nicht weniger akut als jetzt. Warum wurde damals nix getan?!
Insofern ist der Verdacht auf Populismus und Unglaubwürdigkeit absolut berechtigt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Toni: Die Aussagen, die in diesem Pressetext gemacht werden, finde ich begrüssenswert und richtig!
> Die Damen und Herren der grünen Partei hatten aber 7 Jahre Zeit über die Mitgliedschaft in der Bundesregierung etwas an der Sache zu bewegen. Das Problem der Überfischung der Meere war in diesem Zeitpunkt schon bekannt und nicht weniger akut als zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt. Warum wurde damals nix getan?!
> Insofern ist der Verdacht auf Populismus und Unglaubwürdigkeit absolut berechtigt.


 
1. Wie kommst du darauf, dass damals nichts initiiert wurde? #c

2. Kann man auch dazu lernen ... = Meinungsbildungsprozess :b


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*



Veit schrieb:


> Die Damen und Herren der grünen Partei hatten aber 7 Jahre Zeit über die Mitgliedschaft in der Bundesregierung etwas an der Sache zu bewegen. Das Problem der Überfischung der Meere war in diesem Zeitraum schon bekannt und nicht weniger akut als jetzt. Warum wurde damals nix getan?!


Demnach müsste sich Dein Unmut aber gegen schlichtweg ALLE Parteien richten? #c
Denn bis auf die Grünen hat sich zu dieser Thematik bislang niemand geäußert.

Und Populismus im Zusammenhang mit Fischerei?!? Na ich weiß nicht... |kopfkrat


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Toni: Fast jeder Partei würde ich eine solche Initiative abnehmen, nur den Grünen nicht. Einer Partei, die den Bürger gerne mit noch mehr fadenscheinigen Umweltabgaben schröpfen würde, die dafür ist, dass die Landschaft mit hässlichen und in ihrem Nutzen nahezu sinnlosen Windkrafträdern verschandelt wird, die Wasserkraftanlagen fördert, in denen tausende Fische sinnlos zu Grunde gehen und deren Anhänger, die Natur für den Menschen immer weniger nutzbar machen wollen, fehlt in meinen Augen jegliche Glaubwürdigkeit.
> 
> @ Steffen: Du solltest dich mit deinen Aüßerungen sehr zurückhalten, du bewegst dich mit derartigen Unterstellungen, die du nicht begründen kannst, auf sehr dünnem Eis.





Sorry Veit, aber so ein einzelnes Posting ist radikal und radikal ist nie gut, egal in welcher Beziehung.

Das Du auch anders kannst als einfach ein kurzes Posting in dem Du kurz und knapp vom "Grunen-Verbot" sprichst, beweist Du in Deinen nächsten Postings.

Über Wind und Wasserkraft kann man vortrefflich diskutieren, bei Windkraft kann ich sogar mitreden, davon gibts auf Fehmarn nämlich eine ganze Menge.


Veit, Du bist doch kein dummer kleiner Junge, was also sollen so provozierende hingeknallte Beiträge wie Dein "Grünen-Verbot"?
Das ist genauso Populismus wie Du ihn den Grünen vorwirfst.


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass bei diesen Aussagen der Grünen nur auf Populismus gesetzt wird. *Wenns nach mir ginge, wäre diese Partei verboten.*




|bigeyesMann, da können wir ja echt alle mal froh sein, dass es nicht nach dir geht!!!:q


----------



## Veit (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

@ steffen: Ok, der Beitrag im Einzelnen war überspitzt und das vielleicht auch etwas gewollt. Dein Posting darauf kam für mich so rüber, dass du mir radikales ja vielleicht sogar rechtsradikales Gedankengut unterstellen wolltest, wovon ich mich hiermit klar distanzieren will. Ich hab zwar ganz sicher keine rote und erstrecht keine grüne politische Einstellung, aber ganz gewiss auch keine braune. Die Umweltpolitik der Grünen halte ich größtenteils für verfehlt, in vielerlei hinsicht für im Ansatz falsch und teilweise auch recht menschenfeindlich, weshalb ich mich damit nicht identifizieren kann und keinen Wert auf diese Partei lege, aber da wir ja zum Glück Meinungsfreiheit haben, akzeptiere ich es auch, wenn jemand grüne Politik ok findet oder unterstützt. Allerdings würde ein weiterführen dieser "Generaldebatte" unweigerlich zu einer nicht mit Angeln in Verbindungen stehenden politischen Diskussion führen, die ja hier verboten ist, darum belasse ich es mal bei diesen klarstellenden Worten.

@ Toni: Es mag vielleicht sein, dass es auch während der Regierungsangehörigkeit der Grünen ein bisschen BlaBla zu dieser Thematik aus deren Mündern gab, faktisch ist es aber so, dass es nicht einmal ganz 4 Jahre her ist, dass diese Partei noch die Mitverantwortung trug. Wurde denn seitdem plötzlich rückschrittlich gehandelt was die Fischereipolitik betrifft? Angesichts der präkeren Lage der Fischbestände in den Weltmeeren wohl kaum, im Gegenteil. Ist es dann nicht eher so, dass die Grünen jetzt das anprangern, was sie 7 Jahre lang "erarbeitet" und mitgetragen haben. Aus meiner Sicht schon.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

Ich finde es gut das mal einer sagt was sache ist obwohl es diese probleme schon lange gibt.Sonst schweigen die Politike fast alles tot.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

Ich wollte Di da keinesfalls in irgendeine politische Ecke stellen Veit.
Hätten wir das schon mal geklärt 

Du siehst aber, was so ein einzelner Beitrag auslösen kann, läßt sich aber vermeiden indem man sich nicht zu "Stammtischsprüchen" hinreißen läßt #h

Zur politischen Diskussion, es geht hier um "Fischereipolitik", die ist lt. Boardregeln sogar erlaubt aber tiefer in die politischen Seelen der Boardies eintauchen brauchen wir ebenso nicht, da gehts schnell zu weit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*



> aber tiefer in die politischen Seelen der Boardies eintauchen brauchen wir ebenso nicht, da gehts schnell zu weit.


Gute Einsicht!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*



Veit schrieb:


> @ steffen: Ok, der Beitrag im Einzelnen war überspitzt und das vielleicht auch etwas gewollt. Dein Posting darauf kam für mich so rüber, dass du mir radikales ja vielleicht sogar rechtsradikales Gedankengut unterstellen wolltest, wovon ich mich hiermit klar distanzieren will. Ich hab zwar ganz sicher keine rote und erstrecht keine grüne politische Einstellung, aber ganz gewiss auch keine braune. Die Umweltpolitik der Grünen halte ich größtenteils für verfehlt, in vielerlei hinsicht für im Ansatz falsch und teilweise auch recht menschenfeindlich, weshalb ich mich damit nicht identifizieren kann und keinen Wert auf diese Partei lege, aber da wir ja zum Glück Meinungsfreiheit haben, akzeptiere ich es auch, wenn jemand grüne Politik ok findet oder unterstützt. Allerdings würde ein weiterführen dieser "Generaldebatte" unweigerlich zu einer nicht mit Angeln in Verbindungen stehenden politischen Diskussion führen, die ja hier verboten ist, darum belasse ich es mal bei diesen klarstellenden Worten.
> 
> @ Toni: Es mag vielleicht sein, dass es auch während der Regierungsangehörigkeit der Grünen ein bisschen BlaBla zu dieser Thematik aus deren Mündern gab, faktisch ist es aber so, dass es nicht einmal ganz 4 Jahre her ist, dass diese Partei noch die Mitverantwortung trug. Wurde denn seitdem plötzlich rückschrittlich gehandelt was die Fischereipolitik betrifft? Angesichts der präkeren Lage der Fischbestände in den Weltmeeren wohl kaum, im Gegenteil. Ist es dann nicht eher so, dass die Grünen jetzt das anprangern, was sie 7 Jahre lang "erarbeitet" und mitgetragen haben. Aus meiner Sicht schon.





Veit, das ist so schon ganz iO, was du da schreibst!

Genau aus diesem Grunde hab ich zu der Partei nix geschrieben.
Denn das wird dann zwangsläufig ne politische Diskussion.

Ich denke, es ging Thomas als TE auch jetzt nicht um die Partei, sondern viel mehr um diese Aussage!

Und diese ist gut und es wäre eben schön, wenn das Thema nun endlich aufgegriffen und auch nachhaltig verfolgt würde.
Vielleicht gelingt es ja, dass wir den Politikern in Brüssel irgendwie die Augen öffnen und in den nächsten Jahren wirklich was positives in der Fischereipolitik passiert.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gute Einsicht!!



Mir brauchst das nicht sagen Thomas, ich brauche nix einsehen, da schon vor langer Zeit die Einsicht kam und zwar auch im richtigen leben, nicht nur im Virtuellen  #h

Allerdings konnte ich Veits erstes Post so nicht stehen lassen, denn wie Dirk schon sagt, es geht nicht um die Grünen, es geht um die Sache und in der Sache ist es sch...egal, welche Partei es sich auf die Fahnen schreibt.


----------



## elmich (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

Man muss wohl erst mal klarstellen, dass die Fischereiangelegenheiten auf europäischer Ebene geregelt werden. Eine einzelne Nationalregierung kann dort lediglich eine Änderung der Vorschriften einleiten. 

Ich glaube, die Grünen wollten auch in ihrer Regierungszeit einen effektiven Schutz der Fischbestände. Nur war/ist dies gegen den Widerstand der Fischerlobby in den Fischereinationen wie u.a. Dänemark,Frankreich und vor allem Spanien schlichtweg realitätsfremd. 

Jetzt versuchen sie halt ihre politische Meinung zu dem Thema auf die Tagesordnung zu bringen um politisches Profil zu bekommen. Von daher rechnen die Grünen nicht damit, dass ihre Vorschläge tatsächlich umgesetzt werden. Das ist jedoch demokratisch nicht zu beanstanden, da sonst jeglicher Anfang der politischen Meinungsbildung Populismus wäre.


----------



## eschawekacarpking (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

lobbyismus, gefahr seuche und geisel, manchmal auch ein segen!

ich bin auch der meinung das hier nur in den interessen der lobbyisten gehandelt wird. reale politik gabe es nie und wird es niemals geben. die macht dinge zu verändern haben immer nur jene leute, die im hintergrund stehen. das polit-kaspa-ret, ist nur die fingerpuppe dieser teuflischen verbrecher. 

es gibt genügend "politiker", die ihr leben gelassen haben, beim versuch etwas zu verbessern. sie werden mit lügen in der öffentlichkeit angeprangert, für unfähig erklärt und dann, wenn es sein muss, müssen sie unter umständen ihr leben lassen. 

hier etwas zu verändern, wird sich als sehr schwer erweisen, in jedem themengebiet, egal ober fischereilich oder in anderen sachen. 

das beste beispiel: aal-fang-politik:

in schweden ist es dem angler verboten den aalen nachzustellen, aber die fangfabriken, die den wahren schaden an der population dieser fischart anrichten, ist es weiterhin gestattet, diese zu fangen, da es um das finanzielle überleben dieser "unternehmer" geht.

in diesem sinne


da eschaweka


----------



## ELBkaida (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

Das ist doch aber immer und überall so-endlose Schleife...
Wo fängt d. der Spass an? Letztlich doch beim Verbraucher und d. sind auch wir!!!

In D werden gerade mal 17% (ca.) des Einkommens für Lebensmittel ausgegeben. Da muss alles möglichst von bester Qualität, in grösster Menge, zu Tiefstpreisen sein. Das d. so nicht funktioniert ist schon mal klar.

Und welche Grösse wird vom Verbraucher gewünscht, Portions,-bzw. Bratpfannenniveau. Das wollen dann auch die Produzenten und gebens an d. Fischer weiter. Blöd nur das kein Dorsch um d. 50-60cm jemals gelaicht hat..|gr:
Wobei hier mit einfachsten Mittel zumindest d. Rest drunter überleben könnte-grössere Maschenweite und nicht über Grund geschleppt!

Zum Aal: 
Ist Glasaal als Delikatesse eigentlich mal verboten wurden?! 
Da wird schon die Xste Generation im vorraus in Konserven gefüllt..#c
Meiner Meinung nach sollte auch jeder Angler  im kleinen für sich etwas tun und nicht nur über d. grossen schimpfen.
Ich habe meine eigenen Maße die lauten, ab 60cm - 75cm und nur eine kleine Menge im Jahr (ca. 5 Stück) entnehmen.
Wenn ich manchmal, auch hier im Forum, d. Bilder von 40-60 Aalen pro Räuchergang sehe kommt mirs :v
Desweiteren kommen für mich keine Würmer mehr an d. Haken. Lieber mal ein, zwei Nächte kein Aal-dafür vieleicht Zander:q- aber wenigstens d. Schnürsenkel ni verangelt!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## mike_w (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

Weiß zufällig jemand die Positionen der anderen Parteien und wieso solche logischen Vorschläge, wie das Rückwurfverbot toter Beifänge nicht schon längst umgesetzt wurden?


----------



## flexxxone (19. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

sind wohl bald wieder Wahlen... 

egal... es ist ja schön, dass langsam mal drüber geredet wird...
aber ma red't ja nur ma sagt ja nix...|kopfkrat

es ist schon echt erschreckend, was da so alles wieder über die Rehling geht ...

...nur weil man Dorsche fangen will schmeißt man Rotbarsche wieder rein um seine Quote nicht zu überschreiten oder anders rum...

und wie der Grund aussieht, darüber will ich gar nicht reden :c

alles Verbrecher!

aber dann sinds wieder die Angler #c

und die schlimmsten sind die C&R-ler...:q

*WAR'N WITZ!* 

bevor jetzt wieder alles abdriftet

Zeit das sich was bewegt!

Petri 
flexxx


----------



## saarländer 24 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

Hallo,

Fakt ist doch die Meere sind überfischt!

Selbst mittlerweile stark bedrohte Arten wie z.B.: Dornhai liegen aber in jedem Fischgeschäft, als Schillerlocke,in Mengen.
Sogar noch in Bayern und Österreich kann man jeden Tag seinen "frischen" Meeresfisch kaufen.
Warum frag ich mich!? 
Weil, und das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung, diese Fische stark beworben, und deswegen auch stark nachgefragt, werden.
Nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen: Jeder x beliebige ( Hobby )koch, schwadroniert minutenlang, zu besten Sendezeiten im Fernsehen über die ach so großen qualitativen Unterschiede von Wildfängen gegenüber Zuchttieren. 
Und schwärmt von Atlantiklachs, Wolfsbarsch u.u.u.u.u..... und ach wie toll und haste nich gesehen....

Ich seh da ein paar kleinere Möglichkeiten wenigstens ein wenig Abhilfe zu schaffen:
Verstärkt Süsswasserfische bewerben. Regional  züchten und auch  vermarkten. Denn jede verspeisste Forelle, Saibling, Barsch, Hecht, Zander.... rettet nicht nur dem Wolfsbarsch oder Lachs das Leben sondern auch dem Beifang davon. 
Von Biobilanz; Arbeitsplätzen; Naturschutz u. u. u . ganz zu Schweigen.......

mfg


----------



## ELBkaida (19. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Grüne fordern Rückwurfverbot*

@ saarländer 24

*Selbst mittlerweile stark bedrohte Arten wie z.B.: Dornhai liegen aber in jedem Fischgeschäft, als Schillerlocke,in Mengen.*

Also nach meinem Erkenntnisstand ist die aber seit ca. einen Jahr verboten. Zumind. bekomme ich diese hier in Sachsen definitiv nicht gekauft.

Gruß


----------

